# Classic video games that I'd replay



## Lockridge (Aug 3, 2007)

TheLe's thread about the original Bard's Tale games got me thinking about old games that I wouldn't mind playing again.

What are some classic video games that you would replay?  Why - was it the story, music or what?

I'll start:

1.  Eric the Unready.  (late 80s) I thought this was hilarious.  Its basically a text game with some graphics and simple animation.  I loved the bathroom reading material, puzzle solving, music and especially the humour.  They managed to get in tributes to Monty Python, Star Trek, Fantasy Island and more.  If you can find it its worth playing even today.

2.  The Longest Journey (1999).  Not for everyone due to in-depth story and rail-road plot.  It was a well developed story though with interesting characters and good voice acting.  Also had a good soundtrack.

3. Space Quest (mid 80s).  I think I played SQ5.  It had a lot of good jokes and puzzles to work through.  With a few Star Wars and Star Trek references.  I also liked the work they put into the props that came with the game such as the "National Enquirer" newspaper with some clues and joke tie-ins to the game.

Thats all I can think of for now.  Any others that you would replay?


----------



## Welverin (Aug 3, 2007)

Lockridge said:
			
		

> Thats all I can think of for now.  Any others that you would replay?




Ultimas 6-7 pt2, maybe some space combat sims and that's about it.

Most old games I can't get past the archaic game play in order to play more than a few minutes.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Aug 3, 2007)

Starflight.  Wasteland.  Fallout 2.

Hell, there's tons of games I'd love to play again if they updated the graphics and left the gameplay the same.


----------



## Mallus (Aug 3, 2007)

Star Control II!

Freespace II (heh, I *am* replaying that, with jazzy new graphics thanks to its terrific modding community).

And Wizard's Crown... which had the best battle system out of any CRPG. It was the basis for the --dumded dumb-- system found in the old SSI Gold Box D&D games. Hasn't been topped yet, IMHO, for sheer amount of tactical choices presented.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2007)

StarCraft !! 

Shadowrun (SNES)

Desperados

Phantasie III - The Wrath of Nikademus

Jagged Alliance 1 & 2

Fallout 1 & 2

Day of the Tentacle

Atomic Bomberman

Knights of the Old Republic (maybe not classic enough yet to qualify)

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Lockridge (Aug 3, 2007)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> Hell, there's tons of games I'd love to play again if they updated the graphics and left the gameplay the same.




Thats the essence of the question.  Is there a game in your past that was so enjoyable that you WOULD go back and play without updated graphics?  If there is such a game then it probably has a special quality such as sound, atmosphere, personality or maybe it just makes you feel the same way you felt the first time you played it.

I'm hoping to find a few suggestions from others that I either didn't play the first time or just haven't thought about again.


----------



## Croesus (Aug 3, 2007)

Lockridge said:
			
		

> Is there a game in your past that was so enjoyable that you WOULD go back and play without updated graphics?




*Wasteland*. It has been on every PC I've owned for the past 15 years or more. Just a couple months ago I figured out how to reset the game, so my current party could go through the whole game all over again. (Not as easy as it sounds - I own the 5 1/4" floppy version.) Loads of fun.

*Master of Orion II*. Some prefer the first MOO, but for me, MOO2 is a near-perfect 4X game. I still play it now and then.

*Civilization II*. IMO, still the best gameplay of the series. The newer versions look better, but they haven't sucked me in like this one. Still worth playing in place of Civ III and Civ IV.

I did try to re-play Might and Magic I and II a while back, but I just couldn't get past some of the design decisions (such as only saving at the Inn).


----------



## Kem (Aug 3, 2007)

I'd consider Master of Orion 2.

I've been trying to play Bandit Kings of Ancient China. ( )
Also X-Com the first or 2nd.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 4, 2007)

Descent to Undermountain!!

I still have the game somewhere, but it won't play on any system I have. 

Also, the Ultima series games were great. Those of you who enjoyed Ultima 5 should look into the Ultima 5: Lazarus Project using the Dungeon Siege engine. I played it a little bit only though, so my experience with the game is cursory, but it felt like Ultima but only better.


----------



## horacethegrey (Aug 4, 2007)

Ye old games I'd happily play again:

_Baldur's Gate _series - Still better than most RPG's out there today. 

_Star Wars: Jedi Knight_ and _Jedi Outcast_ - No lame prequel games here. These games were truly strong in the Force.  

_Grim Fandango_ - Bar none one of the best adventure games ever made. Gripping story that's quite hilarious in some places.

_Gabriel Knight_ series - Adventure gaming at it's scariest.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Aug 4, 2007)

Lockridge said:
			
		

> Thats the essence of the question.  Is there a game in your past that was so enjoyable that you WOULD go back and play without updated graphics?  If there is such a game then it probably has a special quality such as sound, atmosphere, personality or maybe it just makes you feel the same way you felt the first time you played it.
> 
> I'm hoping to find a few suggestions from others that I either didn't play the first time or just haven't thought about again.




The first ones I listed.  Plus, Wizard's Crown, Grim Fandango, Tie Fighter, XCom, Jagged Alliance, Full Throttle, Loom.  There was one called Sentinel, I think, that'd I'd kill to have back. 

What I meant about the graphics was, if someone slapped new graphics on them and published them, I'd go buy them in  a second.  Classic gameplay for the ages.


----------



## Felon (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Shadowrun (SNES)



I knew I liked somethin' about you!   I have dire hopes that somehow, someway, we'll see that game again in some playable fashion. Maybe on Gametap, maybe on Xbox Arcade. 

Was kind of hoping the same thing about Fallout 1 & 2, but I've gone ahead and bought the games.

And X-Com UFO Defense while I'm at it.

And System Shock II.


----------



## Felon (Aug 4, 2007)

Kem said:
			
		

> I'd consider Master of Orion 2.



I actually do still play this one occasionally. It runs on XP with the proper compatability mode setting.


----------



## jonathan swift (Aug 4, 2007)

Will Grim Fandango and the other LucasArts action games play on XP?


----------



## Thanee (Aug 4, 2007)

Felon said:
			
		

> I knew I liked somethin' about you!   I have dire hopes that somehow, someway, we'll see that game again in some playable fashion.




I have it in playable fashion (emulator, also got the cardridge, but no SNES ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## LightPhoenix (Aug 4, 2007)

Mallus said:
			
		

> Star Control II!




Such a good game!  I would so play that again.  The booklet was hilarious too.    

There isn't much on the computer I would play again, aside from Star Control II, and maybe Fallout 2 if I could find it.  There are a number of games that I tell myself I would play again - BG2, Torment, Ultima 4-6... but I never do.

On the console side, I would (and have) played Chrono Trigger and Final Fantasy 4-6 recently.  Also, I would play FFT as well, if I could find my disc.

Oh, and E.T.


----------



## RichCsigs (Aug 4, 2007)

horacethegrey said:
			
		

> _Gabriel Knight_ series - Adventure gaming at it's scariest.



ditto  GK1 is one of my all time favorite games.

Also I'd play _Day Of The Tenticle_ again if I could find it for cheap (I played my friends copy).


----------



## takyris (Aug 5, 2007)

Star Control II, no question -- and you can get it for free as a *legal* download (Google "Ur-Quan Masters", I think -- the original developer ported it, but wasn't allowed to use the SC2 name).

I will likely have to play BG2 again for work.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 5, 2007)

A couple of people mentioned Shadowrun for the Sega Genesis... great game, horrible ending.

I also loved the Leisure Suit Larry series, the original Punisher game, and Ultimas 3 and 4.

I'd also recommend the little known Exile trilogy from SpiderWeb software.
http://www.spiderwebsoftware.com/


----------



## Thanee (Aug 5, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> A couple of people mentioned Shadowrun for the Sega Genesis...




SNES 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## WhatGravitas (Aug 5, 2007)

Croesus said:
			
		

> *Master of Orion II*. Some prefer the first MOO, but for me, MOO2 is a near-perfect 4X game. I still play it now and then.



Same here (though Alpha Centauri and Civ 4 are higher rated in my personal list)


			
				Croesus said:
			
		

> *Civilization II*. IMO, still the best gameplay of the series. The newer versions look better, but they haven't sucked me in like this one. Still worth playing in place of Civ III and Civ IV.



That was the thing, I liked about Civ 4 - it gets the feel of Civ II... especially with the newest expansion (Beyond the Sword).

Things to add:

*Indiana Jones 3 & 4* (the point-and-click adventures... good stuff).

*Sim City 2000* (for some reason... it still has it charm).


----------



## MoogleEmpMog (Aug 5, 2007)

How old does a game have to be to qualify as a 'classic' games?  I've seen KotR (current or last-gen console, even more recent on PC).  I personally would say a game should be at LEAST ten years old (so no Starcraft, Metal Gear Solid, Heroes of Might and Magic 3 or Alpha Centauri, for example).

Anyway, the following is by no means an *exhaustive* list, since I would replay virtually any game I considered worth playing originally.  These are just ones that leap to mind:

Bubble Bobble
Cauldron 2
Champions of Krynn
Crossroads
Curse of the Azure Bonds
Dark Queen of Krynn
Day of the Tentacle
Death Knights of Krynn
Doom
Doom 2
Eye of the Beholder
Eye of the Beholder 2
Final Fantasy 6
Final Fantasy Tactics
Gateway to the Savage Frontier
Heroes of Might and Magic 2*
Loom
Lufia 2
Mario 64
Monkey Island 2 LeChuck's Revenge
Phantasy Star 2
Phantasy Star 4
Pools of Darkness
Secret of Monkey Island
Secret of the Silver Blades
Shining Force
Shining Force 2
Sonic the Hedgehog 1
Sonic the Hedgehog 2
Sonic the Hedgehog 3
Sonic and Knuckles
Tactics Ogre
Treasures of the Savage Frontier
Ultima Underworld
Ultima Underworld 2
Wild ARMs*
Wing Commander
Wing Commander 2
X-Com: UFO Defense
X-Wing vs. Tie Fighter

* These two are the biggest question marks, Heroes 2 because Heroes 3 (which is narrowly edged out of my 10-year timeframe) is almost strictly better, Wild ARMs because there was a PS2 remake that's almost strictly better.  Heroes 2 belongs, if nothing else, because of its campaigns.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm surprised no one else mentioned Descent to Undermountain. Is it more obscure then I thought or am I just one of the few people that actually liked it?


----------



## rom90125 (Aug 5, 2007)

tron and discs of tron...errr. wait a minute.  You mean PC-based games?  I guess _I am_ old.  I was thinking of coin-op games.


----------



## Lockridge (Aug 5, 2007)

Wow, I'm back from my weekend away and there are a lot of good suggestions here.

What I really like about this list is that there are a few games mentioned that I remember on the shelves but didn't pick up.

I'll see if I can track them down now in a bargain bin or ebay.  There used to be all sorts of places on the internet you could download old out of print games but some of them were getting sued too much.  Too bad really.

My own preference is for the CRPGs or adventure games but hey, anything goes.
Thanks for all the suggestions and hopefully this list is useful for many more people than just me.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 5, 2007)

Not sure if it counts as to what you were looking for, but American McGee's Alice is on my top five list of all time favorite games.


----------



## Milagroso (Aug 5, 2007)

Silly me... I almost forgot about Thief and Thief II. You actually need to make RL listen checks for Thief II. Heh.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 6, 2007)

X-Com
Master of Orion 2
Fantasy Empires
Dark Legions
Ultima VI
Wayne Gretzky Hockey 2
TIE Fighter
Doom
Pirates!
M.U.L.E.
Warlords 3: Darkness Rising
Wing Commander
Civilization 2
Sim City
Thief
Wizardry
Heroes of Might & Magic 2
Final Fantasy 7
Castlevania
Blades of Steel
Super Mario Brothers
Romance of the Three Kingdoms III
Genghis Kahn
Super Ghouls & Ghosts
Pitfall
Red Baron
Marvel vs Capcom 2
Soul Calibur
Archon
You Don't Know Jack
Uncharted Waters
Final Fantasy Tactics
Bomberman
Gazillionaire
NHL 94
High Heat Baseball
NBA Jam
Hit the Ice
Roller Coaster Tycoon
Contra
Time Pilot
Galaga
Q*Bert
Super Pac-Man
Arkanoid
Adventure
Impossible Mission
Aztec
Tunnels of Doom
Goldeneye
Alter Ego
Kung Fu Master
Karate Champ
Joust

...to name a couple.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Aug 6, 2007)

Castlevania: Symphony of the Night


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Aug 7, 2007)

X-Com 1 & 2 (I still occassionally play these)
Tie Fighter
X-Wing
Alpha Centauri

that would probably be about it.


----------



## Mrikendor (Aug 8, 2007)

I'll go very old school and say:

Zork I-III
Lurking Horror
Pool of Radiance (original Gold Box)
Dungeon Master
Ultima IV & V
TV Sports Basketball
Bard's Tale II
7 Cities of Gold
Phantasie III: Wrath of Nikademus

also:

Lords of the Realm II
Warcraft II
Baldur's Gate I & II and expansions


----------



## Terraism (Aug 8, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> I'd also recommend the little known Exile trilogy from SpiderWeb software.
> http://www.spiderwebsoftware.com/



Oh, man.  I owned all of those, but is it sad that I don't even think of them as "all that old?"  I've been gaming for too long.  Great games, even if I didn't love the _mechanics_ all that much.  Similarly, Epic's _Castle of the Winds_ games were grand fun.



			
				MoogleEmpMog said:
			
		

> Champions of Krynn
> Curse of the Azure Bonds
> Dark Queen of Krynn
> Death Knights of Krynn
> ...



You know, of all the Gold Box games SSI put out, the only ones I ever really enjoyed were the two *Ravenloft* ones, _Strahd's Possession_ and _The Stone Prophet_, though, and I think the engine had changed enough they weren't "true" Gold Boxers at that point, anyway.



			
				MoogleEmpMog said:
			
		

> Shining Force
> Shining Force 2



If you're actually interested, they recently re-released these (two? or just one?  I can't remember, and I can't check from here,) on the Gameboy Advance.  Good fun, especially all portable-like.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 8, 2007)

Mrikendor said:
			
		

> Pool of Radiance (original Gold Box)




I actually tried to play that on the PC (it's not that it doesn't work...), because I'm DMing the adventure game currently, but it's really hard to play a game _that_ old. We are kinda spoiled there. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Gulla (Aug 9, 2007)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> There was one called Sentinel, I think, that'd I'd kill to have back.



hmm, I'd better not give you my address, then    A very fun game, even though the escort missions were very frustrating.

But I think most of the games here are far too young (or is it that I am too old   ).

The first game I thought of was Paradroid, where you start out as a very small and weak robot and then must clean out the large multilevel spaceship by taking posession of (through a minigame) or killing (when you posess a powerful robot) all other (evil) robots. From the Commodore 64.

Also Wizardry and Fort Apocalypse for the '64 are lots of fun (I still have my '64 and it works.)

For the PC I think Moria (rouge like) is high on the list and for newer games, Phantasie III, Eye of the Beholder and Demon's Winter (I still have my hand-drawn map for that. It is huge)

Håkon


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 9, 2007)

The quintessential "replay" games for me are:

XCOM1
XCOM2

Starflight I
Starflight II

Fallout I
Fallout II

I go back and play these games over, and over, and over. 

Fallout III is coming soon! SO FRAKKIN STOKED.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Aug 9, 2007)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Fallout III is coming soon! SO FRAKKIN STOKED.




Not me.  Bethesda hasn't done a game I've liked in years.  I find the Elder Scrolls stuff to be interminably boring.  I refuse to get my hopes up for Fallout 3.

The only smirch on the Fallout series is how unbearably buggy Fallout 2 was when released.  Other than that, they are paragons of the CRPG genre.

Starflight I played on a dual-floppy IBM sort-of-compatible back in '86 (I think).  The game re-wrote the executables on the floppy as you played, and if it crashed, the files got corrupted and you had to start over.  I remember stopping every half hour to make copies of the floppies just in case.  The first weekend I had it, I played for 24 hours straight with only food and bathroom breaks.  Ah, to be young again.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 9, 2007)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> Not me.  Bethesda hasn't done a game I've liked in years.  I find the Elder Scrolls stuff to be interminably boring.  I refuse to get my hopes up for Fallout 3.




You know, there's an important point to be made here.

There seems to be a curse of IIIs in computer game development. It's almost as if the wild successes of I and II in any genre somehow corrupt the developers into thinking, "We've had such success with the same format in I and II, imagine what we could do if we completely changed the game interface for III!"


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 9, 2007)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Such a good game!  I would so play that again.  The booklet was hilarious too.



You can! Go google "Ur-quan Masters"... they re-wrote it for modern computers, although the graphics are old.

I'd love to see Monkey Island 1-3 re-done.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 9, 2007)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> Starflight I played on a dual-floppy IBM sort-of-compatible back in '86 (I think).




No game since has managed to accomplish what Starflight did. 

An entire galaxy, full of hundreds of planets, each with its own unique topography, climate, weather, mineral composition, biosphere, etc. 

The coordinates for dozens of relics and clues, in exactly the same place, every time you played.

The entire galaxy was mapped to the smallest planetary detail...

On ONE 5.25" floppy disk.

The galaxy felt HUGE, and DANGEROUS, at at the same time both TEEMING with life and UNBEARABLY LONELY.

An absolutely amazing game. If you are into gameplay (as opposed to benchmarking the quality of a game by its demands on your graphics card) you would be hard pressed to find a better game.

I'd put Starflight up against Fallout, actually.


----------



## Nifft (Aug 9, 2007)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> There seems to be a curse of IIIs in computer game development.



 Exception to the rule: *Warcraft III*.

I'd also gladly replay *Alpha Centauri*. Why oh why can't they make a SMAC II instead of another Civ game?

Maybe Beyond the Sword will have enough customization potential that someone will turn it into SMAC II. (A man can dream, can't he?)

Cheers, -- N


----------



## stonegod (Aug 9, 2007)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Maybe Beyond the Sword will have enough customization potential that someone will turn it into SMAC II. (A man can dream, can't he?)
> 
> Cheers, -- N



Warlords came with a map of Planet, so you already partly there; customize the civics to get the various civ choices in SMAC....


----------



## Nifft (Aug 9, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Warlords came with a map of Planet, so you already partly there; customize the civics to get the various civ choices in SMAC....



 And I was trying so hard to resist... just for a while... 

Gah, -- N


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Aug 9, 2007)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> No game since has managed to accomplish what Starflight did.




Frontier: Elite came close, but it was too open-ended IMO, and had an interface designed to punish the user.   Starflight hit the sweet spot of having a great story and still having enough room to fart around to your heart's content.

Dammit, I've got to go find a copy now.  And then figure out how to kludge a modern PC into running it.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 10, 2007)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> Frontier: Elite came close, but it was too open-ended IMO, and had an interface designed to punish the user.   Starflight hit the sweet spot of having a great story and still having enough room to fart around to your heart's content.
> 
> Dammit, I've got to go find a copy now.  And then figure out how to kludge a modern PC into running it.




It's not hard to find. Starflight Central (home of the "upcoming" Starflight III fan project for oh, ten years or so) should have copies of I and II as well as the original maps and codebreakers if necessary.

I keep an old 286 machine specifically for Starflight, but DOSBox should work just fine. I use DOSBox for X-Com.

You will have to use something, though-- otherwise combat is impossible.  The enemy will hail you, feel ignored, and blow you away in about .002 seconds, give or take .001 seconds depending on your current processor.

This thread is pointless without a link to DOSBox:
http://dosbox.sourceforge.net/news.php?show_news=1


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Aug 10, 2007)

I'd love to replay Grim Fandango...  I wonder how it would run on my current PC...


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Aug 10, 2007)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> There seems to be a curse of IIIs in computer game development. It's almost as if the wild successes of I and II in any genre somehow corrupt the developers into thinking, "We've had such success with the same format in I and II, imagine what we could do if we completely changed the game interface for III!"




Heh, that sounds entirely too much like the thought process behind MOO III.

(shudder)

MOO II was glory incarnate.  MOO III had spreadsheets.

Brad


----------



## Grog (Aug 10, 2007)

Wizardry 7. The best of the Wizardry games, IMO. It had a ton of different ways you could build your party, puzzles that required actual thinking, and a truly epic feel to what was going on. It also had a huge world to run around in. I replayed this not too long ago and it was still a lot of fun.


----------



## jeffh (Aug 11, 2007)

The original Master of Orion. And I have an irrational soft spot for the old Might and Magic games. Not Heroes (though those are fun too), but just plain Might and Magic.


----------



## Michael Tree (Aug 11, 2007)

Day of the Tentacle and the Monkey Island games.  No recent game has come close in terms of clever dialogue and gleeful silliness.

Serf City.  That little game was addictive, back in the day.

I never played Planescape: Torment, but I've heard so many good things about it that I'm tempted to play it now.


----------



## Wye (Aug 11, 2007)

Wow, so many memories and good games mentioned in this thread.
For the top, I'd say:

Planescape: Torment - THE best CRPG of the Baldur's Gate kind.
The whole Thief series - use headphones and play it in the dark you taffer!
The whole Soulreaver series - the action is awesome, and the story is immersive and with twists that actually forwards the story in meaningful ways.


----------



## Grog (Aug 12, 2007)

Michael Tree said:
			
		

> I never played Planescape: Torment, but I've heard so many good things about it that I'm tempted to play it now.




Play it. Absolutely. It's one of the best CRPGs of all time, and definitely has the best dialogue and storyline. In fact, I've been tempted to fire it up again myself recently - maybe I will....


----------



## stonegod (Aug 13, 2007)

Grog said:
			
		

> Play it. Absolutely. It's one of the best CRPGs of all time, and definitely has the best dialogue and storyline. In fact, I've been tempted to fire it up again myself recently - maybe I will....



QF Everloving T. Always near my top games...

Speaking of, one I haven't seen on this list is *Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura*. Also one of my tops. I loved my dimwit orc with an army of automata...


----------



## MoogleEmpMog (Aug 13, 2007)

Terraism said:
			
		

> You know, of all the Gold Box games SSI put out, the only ones I ever really enjoyed were the two *Ravenloft* ones, _Strahd's Possession_ and _The Stone Prophet_, though, and I think the engine had changed enough they weren't "true" Gold Boxers at that point, anyway.




Actually, neither the Eye of the Beholder games nor their Ravenloft derivatives were Gold Box games.

Only the older Tactics/RPGs (Pool of Radiance, Curse of the Azure Bonds, Secret of the Silver Blades, Pools of Darkness, Champions of Krynn, Death Knights of Krynn, Dark Queen of Krynn, Gateway to the Savage Frontier and Treasures of the Savage Frontier) and the Forgotten Realms Unlimited Adventures construction kit were actual Gold Box games.

The two Dark Sun games SSI put out were probably the closest thing to "post-Gold Box Gold Box games," since they were also isometric Tactics/RPGs.



			
				Terraism said:
			
		

> If you're actually interested, they recently re-released these (two? or just one?  I can't remember, and I can't check from here,) on the Gameboy Advance.  Good fun, especially all portable-like.




I can't see portables well enough to play them comfortably.  Fortunately, I have a Game Boy Player for my Gamecube.  _Unfortunately_, to the best of my knowledge only SF1 (which I have in a Sega Collection for the PC as well) got a Game Boy remake.


----------



## Lewis526 (Aug 28, 2007)

TIE Fighter came to my mind immediately.  LucasArts really should return to that series.

How about the old NES games, like Duck Hunt, Tecmo Bowl, and Excitebike?  Some of the most replayable games are the ones where you can be creative, as with the sports games.  Not so much Duck Hunt, but it was fun to use the gun, and we all loved to hate that stupid dog.  The thing I loved about Excitebike was that I got to create my own tracks and then race them.


----------



## Nylanfs (Aug 28, 2007)

How about Sam & Max?

And no votes for Pong?


----------



## Clefton Twain (Aug 31, 2007)

Combat.

Definitely Combat.

 

--CT


----------



## Squire James (Sep 3, 2007)

Ah, I have many memories about Unlimited Adventures.  I revved that thing up with desires of making my own "Gold Box" style games and distributing them through the Internet (money rarely entered my mind, and when it did I realized I couldn't sell them for a profit anyway).  The pesky thing wouldn't even let me design my own wall sets!  Or dungeon combat tiles!  Or wilderness combat tiles!  I felt stymied.

So I wrote tools that allowed someone to make a PCX graphics file and import those three things (and later PC combat icons), like the game had already allowed for picture displays and monster combat icons.  I never released a single adventure online, but I released those tools.  Wow.  Other people sure used those tools and created adventures!  I got more out of it than I ever imagined!

Too bad I can't get Unlimited Adventures to run on any of my computers since 1998... DosBox, eh?


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 3, 2007)

I tend to play the old classics from time to time just for the kicks. Ones I have replayed this year:
Fallout I & II
Space Quest series.
Star Control II
Master of Orion II (This I played yesterday )
Commander Keen 4


----------



## Shades of Green (Sep 14, 2007)

*System Shock.* Best horror shooter-adventure game ever; great plot and story elements; perfect techno-horror atmosphere.

*Thief 1 and 2.* Excellent first-person sneakers with the perfect mix of steampunk and fantasy and a well-detailed world.

*Utima Underworld 1 and 2.* Two great mega-dungeon first-person RPGs combining revolutionary gameplay, an interactive world, an interesting plot and an excellent atmosphere.


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2007)

Mallus said:
			
		

> Star Control II!



Look up The Urquan Masters.  It's a freeware coded version of Star Control II that plays on XP.  They have some smoothing they do on the graphics too, so it looks a bit sharper.


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh, for my own list, I should add  M.U.L.E.  I wish they would remake it, even if they simply redid the graphics and put it online.  The concept and game were simple enough to easily grasp, but fun and complex enough to make a replayable game out of it.


----------

